# Dell Monitor Enters Power Save Mode



## ThatDudeMike (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello. I have a Dell Inspiron 5315 computer, with a Dell flatscreen SE198WFPv monitor. The monitor is connected to the PC with a DVI cable, into a video card (8400GS PCI-E 256mb). During a recent thunderstorm, lightning stuck somewhere nearby and the power went out. After the power came back on, the monitor seems to no longer work. It does power on, but then it just enters "power save mode". If I connect an older monitor with a standard VGA/SVGA, I do get a picture. I thought it could be an issue with the video card, so I purchased a similar card off eBay. However, I still get the same result. The DVI connection is on the PCI-E video card, where as the VGA/SVGA connection is built into the motherboard. What could be the issue? Does anyone have advice or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThatDudeMike (Jun 9, 2013)

I've determined that the problem is that the PCI-E video card is not being recognized. The fan is working on the video card, so it is getting power, but it is not showing up in device manager. I've tried deleting the on-board GPU from device manger, changing the bios settings, etc. but nothing is working. Could I have a bad PCI-E slot, even though the fan on the card is getting power?


----------



## ThatDudeMike (Jun 9, 2013)

And correction, it's a Dell Inspiron 531S, not 5315...


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, it could be a bad PCI Slot.
Lightening does strange/bad things to computers/printers/TV ....
However, just because the fan is running on the card doesn't mean the card didn't get "fryed".
You could try going into Device Manager/Add-Remove hardware -
uninstall the card - then, reinstall it.
If you do that - after you do - physically remove the card; then, plug
it back in and reinstall.
It does sound like it's "toast", though.


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

bad PCI Slot could be the issue.. You shd contact technical expert..


----------



## ThatDudeMike (Jun 9, 2013)

Since my original posting, I have ordered & replaced the motherboard, however the PC is still not recognizing the PCI-E slot. I have no idea what else it could be.


----------



## MakoMF (Mar 21, 2014)

Two possibilities I can currently think of:
1. You plugged your new card into the old motherboard, and if it was the motherboard that toasted your old card, it could have done the same to your new card before you got the new motherboard.
2. The new card might have a factory fault.


----------

